# Pro Phenolic Router Table, Fence, Stand, & FX Router Lift Kit



## 94781 (Apr 24, 2013)

...


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 3, 2012)

Look at the Grizzly table. I have one and I like it and its quite a bit less expensive.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

DoItMyselfToo said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been thinking about getting a router table for a long time. Recently I received an email from Rockler.com about one of their router kits. I checked it out and came across this kit that includes a solid phenolic top, steel stand, aluminum extruded fence, and plate. It looks like a nice unit.
> 
> ...


Gareth,

Can't advise you on the table but, you sure would not go wrong with the Incra Mast R II lift. I have one and it is a wonderful tool. You have complete control fo the height adjustment in increments of thousands of an inch, the lift operates with ease, very smooth, very rugged, well build, just a great tool, they are a bit spendy but well worth the price. 

Jerry


----------



## 94781 (Apr 24, 2013)

Lynn1953 said:


> Look at the Grizzly table. I have one and I like it and its quite a bit less expensive.


Thank you for responding. I had initially considered the Grizzly table (T10432 Router Table with Stand) but have been reading many posts that describe receiving it damaged. When I bought my Grizzly 1026RL table saw, I ordered "T10222 Router Extension Table for Table Saw" with it. The router table was not flat so returned it. At this point, I'm looking for a router table that I don't have to mess around with upon delivery.

I know that some people have ordered the Grizzly router table and been very happy with the fit and finish upon arrival, without damage issues. At this point, after the many issues that I had with receiving damaged machines from Grizzly, I am reluctant to take a chance with them again.


----------



## 94781 (Apr 24, 2013)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Gareth,
> 
> Can't advise you on the table but, you sure would not go wrong with the Incra Mast R II lift. I have one and it is a wonderful tool. You have complete control fo the height adjustment in increments of thousands of an inch, the lift operates with ease, very smooth, very rugged, well build, just a great tool, they are a bit spendy but well worth the price.
> 
> Jerry


Jerry - I appreciate your thoughts. Nice to hear that the Incra Master Lift II is as good as it looks. The Rockler Lift FX appears to be pretty good, too, but is limited to routers 2 1/4 HP and smaller. While I may not really need more than 2 1/4 HP, having a lift that can handle more means not buying another later if I want a bigger router or gives me the option to just go for the big one and be done with it. I am leaning toward the Incra lift.

I am wondering about the quality of the phenolic tops and fit/finish.


----------



## railbender (Dec 9, 2012)

you might want to look at the woodpecker top and fence.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have the Rockler setup and it is great. One small caveat, keep the instructions. There is a rubber grommet that locks the riser in place. After awhile, you may find it slips. It is easy to tighted, but not intuitive. The instructions are perfectly clear, but you have to keep them around in case you need them. In general, the stuff I've gotten at Rockler works well. It is the only woodworking store anywhere near my home, so I wind up going there a fair amount. I also have their table saw sled, which is a wonderful jig. I know I could make a sled myself, but I think the Rockler sled is a gem because it allows cutting all kinds of angles up to 55 degrees. Very precise jig.


----------



## 94781 (Apr 24, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> I have the Rockler setup and it is great. One small caveat, keep the instructions. There is a rubber grommet that locks the riser in place. After awhile, you may find it slips. It is easy to tighted, but not intuitive. The instructions are perfectly clear, but you have to keep them around in case you need them. In general, the stuff I've gotten at Rockler works well. It is the only woodworking store anywhere near my home, so I wind up going there a fair amount. I also have their table saw sled, which is a wonderful jig. I know I could make a sled myself, but I think the Rockler sled is a gem because it allows cutting all kinds of angles up to 55 degrees. Very precise jig.


DesertRatTom - I appreciate your input on this, especially having a Rockler router table yourself. After looking at Rockler tables, etc., I also took a closer look at Jessem, in part because Jessem makes the router lifts for Rockler. I might go with this Rout-R-Lift II complete table package.

Rout-R-Lift II Complete Table Package


----------

